# Jens' hour live today 12 CDT on Trek Website.



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hour Record


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Go Jensie. Looking good and already ahead at the 10km and 20km splits


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Almost at that 45min mark.

C'mon budday. He's looking pretty strong.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Update for people at work who can't watch: 53min. Wow he's picking up pace out the saddle


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Almost at that 45min mark.
> 
> C'mon budday. He's looking pretty strong.


And really smooth.

One of the Trek telemetry guys was saying his first 10km had a "really low" heart rate" of 160bpm.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

He crushed that. 51.115 km


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

51.115 km/h
205 laps
And that was how the Earth was made from 1997-2014.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SauronHimself said:


> He crushed that.


Damn. 90 seconds ahead. Even beat his own target by a ton.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What a way to retire on top!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Well done, Jens!!!

What a wonderful capstone to an impressive career.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Awesome performance*

Jens sure knows how to close out a career. It will be interesting to see who is next to have a go at the record. Regardless, Jens has raised the bar significantly.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

With how far ahead he was, I kept thinking he might overcook himself before the end.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Trek is going to pimp the hell out of this. I can see the "fastest bike in the world" campaign now. 

Good for Jens, good for Trek, good for everyone all around... they should really all do it on the same bike though at the same altitude.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know which was more impressive, the ride or how "normal" he seemed once the ride was over. 

Either way, congrats, Jens!


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Why isn't the office in an uproar, with champagne and confetti?
We live in a cloistered world. I am antsy with a celebration which
will never come.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thought this was going to be an exciting event until I started watching and realized the UCI changed the rules of the record completely. He used a pursuit bike with aero bars to beat a record set by someone basically on a standard road bike... Voigt was just the first person to take advantage of the rule change. The rule never should have changed. This should have been a separate category or been lumped in with the best human effort, which is 56km+ (Boardman). 

Good on ol Jensy to get this notch on his belt, but it's not very meaningful. The previous record represented the pinnacle of human achievement, this current one represents an opportunist taking advantage of a situation. And listening to the commentator compare his splits to that of Merckx was downright cringeworthy.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure which of these two numbers is more significant:

51.115 Kilometers -or- 43 years of age

Now if only some TV network hires him so we all get to enjoy Jens during the 2015 season.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Cableguy said:


> Thought this was going to be an exciting event until I started watching and realized the UCI changed the rules of the record completely. He used a pursuit bike with aero bars to beat a record set by someone basically on a standard road bike... Voigt was just the first person to take advantage of the rule change. The rule never should have changed. This should have been a separate category or been lumped in with the best human effort, which is 56km+ (Boardman).
> 
> Good on ol Jensy to get this notch on his belt, but it's not very meaningful. The previous record represented the pinnacle of human achievement, this current one represents an opportunist taking advantage of a situation. And listening to the commentator compare his splits to that of Merckx was downright cringeworthy.


No, it is a whole new category. The bike he was on was still limited compared to the ones used in the "best human effort" rides of the 90's. He has been clear that he knows that Wiggins/Cancellara/Martin will crush his record if they go for it. The fact that Jens did this shows why it was a good thing that UCI changed the rules. It revived the hour and people are going to start trying to do it again.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> It revived the hour and people are going to start trying to do it again.


not sure about that or if it's attendance to Jens' swan sang we were seeing. Will know in a year or two perhaps. Will it be common with a two hour slot on eurosport?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Bet he was using all those long breaks he went on during all the stage races this year as his training for this ride.
Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco, training ride
Tour de Romandie, training ride
Tour of California, training ride
Bayern Rundfahrt, training ride
Crit. du Dauphine, training ride
Tour de France, training ride
Tour of Utah, training ride
US Pro Challenge, training ride
Hour Record, it's race time


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

thalo said:


> Bet he was using all those long breaks he went on during all the stage races this year as his training for this ride.
> Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco, training ride
> Tour de Romandie, training ride
> Tour of California, training ride
> ...


try calling them training rides to his face


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Just watched it on youtube:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

troutmd said:


> Not sure which of these two numbers is more significant:
> 
> 51.115 Kilometers -or- 43 years of age
> 
> Now if only some TV network hires him so we all get to enjoy Jens during the 2015 season.


Eurosport has I believe


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Just watched it on youtube:


No doubt a great achievement, but wow that makes for some boring television.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> No doubt a great achievement, but wow that makes for some boring television.


204 laps of riding on the telly.
204 laps of riding
Should I happen to sleep through one. 
203 laps of riding on the telly.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> No, it is a whole new category. The bike he was on was still limited compared to the ones used in the "best human effort" rides of the 90's. He has been clear that he knows that Wiggins/Cancellara/Martin will crush his record if they go for it. The fact that Jens did this shows why it was a good thing that UCI changed the rules. It revived the hour and people are going to start trying to do it again.


I hope you are right. Congrats to Jens for being first out of the starting gate. Would love to see some WC ITT winners for it!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, like watching paint dry. The Team TTs they where doing in the TDF for a while was a little better.

But all that aside, I did not expect him to do it. Now I feel bad I was a non believer. 


Big fan of the Jens meister. Great accomplishment, especially if Spartacus keeps away for some time... Stay tuned...


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

thechriswebb said:


> No, it is a whole new category. The bike he was on was still limited compared to the ones used in the "best human effort" rides of the 90's. He has been clear that he knows that Wiggins/Cancellara/Martin will crush his record if they go for it. The fact that Jens did this shows why it was a good thing that UCI changed the rules. It revived the hour and people are going to start trying to do it again.


I feel like the promotion of the event was very shadey and misleading. I still don't quite understand. During the broadcast they were frequently alluding to Merckx, Boardman, and Sosenka as being the ones to "beat", comparing their time splits, etc. Yet, this was an entirely different category... right? And because this was a brand new different category, he was basically gauranteed to set the world record even if he only made it 1km and crashed? So the only incentive to beat Sosenka's record of 49.7 was to not embarass himself by having a worse effort than someone on a road bike?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing ride, great effort on Jensie's part. Added another great feat to his career.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

So do I understand the UCI rule change to mean a sheit load of pros will be running at the record now.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Kudos to Jens!! It was awesome.

But watch this space when the big guns of ITT try this, Matin, Cancellara, Wiggins. It will come back to the numbers set by Indurain and Boardman.

Wasn't Indurain on UCI legal equipment (for those days) anyways?


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> I feel like the promotion of the event was very shadey and misleading. I still don't quite understand. During the broadcast they were frequently alluding to Merckx, Boardman, and Sosenka as being the ones to "beat", comparing their time splits, etc. Yet, this was an entirely different category... right? And because this was a brand new different category, he was basically gauranteed to set the world record even if he only made it 1km and crashed? So the only incentive to beat Sosenka's record of 49.7 was to not embarass himself by having a worse effort than someone on a road bike?


That's one way of looking at it. Of course the two different previous sets of rules under which the previous records were set are well known, and the establishment of the new rules and how they differed from the previous record rules has been well publicized and discussed by the UCI and cycling press for months now. I have yet to see any mention of Jens' record attempt that hasn't included mention that it would be conducted under new rules intended to increase interest in and attempts at establishing a new record. So, with new rules, someone has to be the first, and in this case Jens is the first. Comparison with previous records conducted under different rules are the only comparison at this point and can certainly be discussed with that understanding.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

looigi said:


> That's one way of looking at it. Of course the two different previous sets of rules under which the previous records were set are well known, and the establishment of the new rules and how they differed from the previous record rules has been well publicized and discussed by the UCI and cycling press for months now. I have yet to see any mention of Jens' record attempt that hasn't included mention that it would be conducted under new rules intended to increase interest in and attempts at establishing a new record. So, with new rules, someone has to be the first, and in this case Jens is the first. Comparison with previous records conducted under different rules are the only comparison at this point and can certainly be discussed with that understanding.


I think Eurosport's commentary was trying to straddle the fence a bit, in an attempt to not completely water it down for those that follow cycling and know its history, but also not go so technical that someone that doesn't know that much about the UCI or pro racing and events like the Hour Record (with the various revisions, categories, and record-holders throughout time), aka myself before I lurked/joined RBR, would listen for five seconds and then switch to something else. That's the impression I got, as there were moments where I was thinking "Oh man, even _I_ know that!", but also other points that clarified things or provided me with new information. There's also the matter of trying to find the right way to provide commentary on a rider going around a velodrome for an hour; I cite the "He's now wiping his nose while trying to move as little as possible from his position" remarks that were only two laps apart. :lol:


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't agree with those that say it was boring. I found it fascinating to imagine the concentration he must have had to do those laps. I think it would have been easier on a 333m track instead of the 250m one. I can't wait for someone like Wiggo, Martin, or Cancellara to take it on. Kudo's to Jens and Trek for bringing this event back into the spotlight!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

burgrat said:


> I don't agree with those that say it was boring. I found it fascinating to imagine the concentration he must have had to do those laps. I think it would have been easier on a 333m track instead of the 250m one. I can't wait for someone like Wiggo, Martin, or Cancellara to take it on. Kudo's to Jens and Trek for bringing this event back into the spotlight!
> 
> View attachment 300395


x2, I found the coverage fairly good as well. 

I think it was an excellent tactic for Jens to take advantage of the change in regulations, grab the first shot at it while everyone else is busy with world championship preparations, etc. Sort of like his riding style of going out on a break from the start and trying to hold on until the end. He was in decent condition from the season ending races so only took ~3 weeks to prepare. Someone had to be first to give it a go and no doubt others will try and will probably ride farther, but he did get his name in the book.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

looigi said:


> That's one way of looking at it. Of course the two different previous sets of rules under which the previous records were set are well known, and the establishment of the new rules and how they differed from the previous record rules has been well publicized and discussed by the UCI and cycling press for months now. * I have yet to see any mention of Jens' record attempt that hasn't included mention that it would be conducted under new rules intended to increase interest in and attempts at establishing a new record.* So, with new rules, someone has to be the first, and in this case Jens is the first. Comparison with previous records conducted under different rules are the only comparison at this point and can certainly be discussed with that understanding.


Yeah I found that part clear, but new rules doesn't necessarily mean a whole new category. I was under the impression during the broadcast he was still trying to break someone's record.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

burgrat said:


> I don't agree with those that say it was boring. I found it fascinating to imagine the concentration he must have had to do those laps. I think it would have been easier on a 333m track instead of the 250m one. I can't wait for someone like Wiggo, Martin, or Cancellara to take it on. Kudo's to Jens and Trek for bringing this event back into the spotlight!


Yuppers.

What was funny, was that originally Jensie wanted to just show up to a velodrome and cold call the UCI to get them to come.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

WeakMite said:


>


great shot, but i find it nteresting that he wore no shoe covers.


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread has gotten me reading about the hour record on Wikipedia, which includes this passage:

_*"The hour record is usually attempted by road cyclists towards the end of their career. This is true of Miguel Indurain (Spain), Francesco Moser (Italy), Chris Boardman (Great Britain) and most recently Jens Voigt(Germany)."*

_Why not try for the record during your prime?

Also, wouldn't individual time trial specialists do better at the hour record than GC guys?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

pacific said:


> This thread has gotten me reading about the hour record on Wikipedia, which includes this passage:
> 
> _*"The hour record is usually attempted by road cyclists towards the end of their career. This is true of Miguel Indurain (Spain), Francesco Moser (Italy), Chris Boardman (Great Britain) and most recently Jens Voigt(Germany)."*
> 
> ...


Well, back in the day the best time trialists usually were the GC guys, as it was not as specialized back then. Of course, the main people right now who are talking about going for it (Wiggins, Cancellara, Martin) are specialists. 

It can take a lot of prep to go for the hour. For a rider in the prime of their career with heavy GC ambitions, they just don't have the time to focus on it.


----------

